
Airline tells DACA attendant they're safe to fly abroad. ICE Detains Her - ilarum
https://thepointsguy.com/news/ice-detains-flight-attendant-daca/
======
estsauver
Regardless of what you believe about immigration, it really seems like people
should be concerned about America being completely willing to embrace cruelty.

* She is someone who was trying to follow a legal path to citizenship.

* She was trying to work a job.

* She tried to follow the law and got legal advice, albeit from a terrible source (her employer.)

I don't mean any of this to sway how anyone feels about whether she should be
ultimately allowed in the country, but it definitely feels like an argument in
favor of some benefit of the doubt for her.

I moved to Europe because I was distressed about the direction America was
going. I would really love for America to be a place that cares and loves
people in their communities. I miss it. I miss being near my family. But when
I read articles like this I really wonder how I could be a part of this world.

Edit: I vouched for this post. It seems things that are political of any sort
frequently get flagged on HN, but this is an important story to tell. One
woman trapped at immigration is a tragedy, one hundred thousand is a
statistic.

~~~
hnlurker
If you don't like the laws, change them. It's really pretty straightforward.
We live in a democratic republic where these processes are well defined and
understood broadly.

When the people our society has charged to enforce our laws enforce the law,
that's a good outcome; if they didn't, that'd be literally unjust.

I don't know this woman, but it seems pretty stupid of her to leave the
country which she is illegally inhabiting and then be surprised when she's not
allowed to re-enter. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

~~~
dariusj18
Law is not so simple. There are many layers, from The law itself, to judicial
rulings and precedent, followed by enforcement and decisions on how to deal
with conflicting situations between all of the above.

~~~
hnlurker
I agree, and I consider that to be harmful and bad. It should not be up to law
enforcement whether or not they will enforce the law. Anytime they do not,
they are unjust and harmful. If there are bad laws, let's get them removed.

------
save_ferris
I can't begin to imagine the pain both she and her husband are feeling right
now. That we have institutions that so callously detain clearly innocent and
productive members of our community is truly appalling.

Pieces like this make me so ashamed of my country.

------
benmarks
A lifetime of worry to varying degree, a seeming resolution, an absolutely
unnecessary assault on a group of people who seem to embody exactly what the
American spirit is all about.

~~~
aaomidi
:(

------
nraynaud
Xenophobia at the state level. I read some official policies yesterday, they
are just malevolent.

